# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Imazhe nga historia dhe personalitete historike Shqiptare

## Rrjeti

Sa pak e njohim të kaluarën tonë-bota na njeh më mirë e na kemi hulumtuar pak apo gati aspak ....këtu prezantohen një numër i madh i imazheve që janë ngar epoka të ndryshme.Shpresoj që moderatorët do kenë mirëkuptim për vendosjen e një numri të madh të imazheve kohë pas kohe...



 

Moment nga Iliada, Akili, mural, Pompei

----------


## Rrjeti

Moment nga Iliada, Akili, mural, Pompei



Odiseu




Odiseu duke u përqafuar me babain e tij!

----------


## Rrjeti

Zbulimet në turqi nxjerrin në pah kultrën dhe civilizimin Pellazg në ato troje, plisi si gjithmonë nuk mungon në asnjë gjetje arkeologjike. Ardhja e mongolëve bëri që të zhduken shumë gjurmë të atij civilizimi!



Buste në muzeun e Vatikanit e të cilat cilësohen si Greke, por ne s'kemi parë ndonjëherë Grek me Plis! 



Plisi, Vula jonë e lashtësisë!

----------


## Rrjeti



----------


## Rrjeti

Enë prej qeramike, ku plisi nuk mungon, gjetur në Itali!

----------


## Rrjeti

Statuja e Jupiterit me plisin frixhian!

----------


## Rrjeti

Varri i mbretit Genti, i cili gjendet në Itali!



Në Itali!



Në Beograd, Kalemegdan-autor Ivan Meshtroviç, Kroat.

----------


## Rrjeti

Kush mund ta identifikon këtë imazh, prejardhjen/orgjinën e saj?!-shiko me kujdes Shqiponjën:





Qen i malit Sharr-jeton aty qysh nga koha e Lekës së Madh ndoshta edhe më herët;

----------


## Rrjeti

http://www.radiandradi.com/meshari-i...yesore/gazeta/

http://www.wikiwand.com/sq/Pjet%C3%ABr_Budi

http://www.gazetaexpress.com/arte/zb...725/?archive=1




Nga Kongresi i Manastirit, të cilit sot i përkujtojmë 108 vjetorin e çeljes, kanë mbetur pothuajse vetëm dy foto të mirënjohura, njëra prej të cilave paraqet delegatët e tubuar së bashku.

Përveç përpunimit dhe njehsimit të alfabetit të gjuhës sonë, kontribut i paçmuar që duhet ta përvetësojmë çdo ditë për një përdorim sa më të kulluar të shqipes, ky kongres mund të konsiderohet si i pari që mblodhi rreth problemeve shqiptare, përfaqësues nga diaspora e atëhershme.

Samiti që do të mblidhet në Tiranë këtë fundjavë duhet të shohë te Kongresi i Manastirit një shembull gjithmonë të gjallë e ushqyes për të ardhmen e Shqipërisë, një dhe të pandare.

Edi Rama

----------


## Rrjeti

Fan Noli







Foto e rrallë: Poradeci, Fishta, Koliqi dhe Asdreni.

----------


## Rrjeti

Koha kur shqiptarët udhëhiqnin Vatikanin

Papa Clement XI



Papa Saint Caius (283-296) njihet si Papa i parë që vendosi rregullat strikte të sjelljes dhe hierarkitë mes peshkopëve të vatikanit. Gjithashtu gjatë periudhës së papatit të Caius në fronin perandorak të Romës ka hipur një nga figurat më të njohura të antikitetit, Diokleciani.

Papa John IV (640-642) gjatë papatit të tij nuk e harroi kurrë origjinën e tij shqiptare dhe sipas historianëve ky Papë ka dërguar dhe ndihma konsistente popullit të Dalmacisë që ndodhej nën zgjedhën e serbëve dhe hordhive barbare.

Papa Clement XI (1700-1721) është Papa më i vonë me origjinë shqiptare. Sipas ‘Osservatore Romano’ familja e Clement XI është pagëzuar me mbiemrin “Albani” pasi rridhte nga një familje e zhvendosur në Urbino të Italisë, por që kishte luftuar në krah të Skënderbeut gjatë çerekshekullit të rezistencës ndaj okupimit turk.
Më tepër:
http://www.tiranaobserver.al/news-it...ine-shqiptare/

Nikolla Tesla



http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...C3%AB-shqiptar

----------


## Rrjeti

*Dodona dhe gjuha shqipe, çelësat e artë të Mitologjisë së Lashtë*



http://www.gazetadita.al/dodona-dhe-...ise-se-lashte/

*Unë Aleksandri, bir i Filipit, mbretit të maqedonasve: Jam Ilir!*



http://lajmpress.com/une-aleksandri-...asve-jam-ilir/



Hygeia ishte Perëndeshë e shëndetit të mirë, e pastërtisë shëndetësore. Ishte e bija dhe përcjellësja e Zotit të mjeksisë Asklepios-it (Asclepius-it), si dhe shoqe e Afërdites. Motrat e saj ishin Panakeia (Panacea) ( shërimit të plotë ) dhe Iasos (barërave mjekuese , ilaçeve ). Emri i saj gjatë kohës romake ishte Salus e cila në shtatoret e gdhendura paraqitej një grua me një gjarpër të gjatë në duar dhe krih . Po mirë nëse Hygiea ishte sipas mitologjisë greke, e Salus sipas asaj romake ? Po nga e morën grekët këtë emër?

Më shumë: http://shqiperiaebashkuar.al/2016/11/9799/

----------


## Rrjeti

*E more Shqiptar...Shiko kujt i takonte Sarajeva dikur....(Bashçarshija) imazhe nga një fotograf Gjerman:*





*Haxhi Vehbi Agolli*



Vepra kombëtare dhe shpirtërore e Haxhi Vebi Agolli Dibrës (1867-1937), e bën atë një figurë të shndritshme në panteonin e figurave më të shquara kombëtare.

Jo më pak i rëndësishëm ka qenë kontributi i tij, krahas të qenurit firmëtar i Pavarësisë dhe kryetar i parë i trupit legjislativ shqiptar, Pleqësisë (Senati), në bashkimin e ulemave kryesore rreth Flamurit dhe Shtetit të ri shqiptar. Themelimi i Komunitetit mysliman shqiptar është vepër e gjenialitetit të tij, që e përkujtojmë me respekt në çdo kohë.

Haxhi Vehbi Agolli zbriste nga një familje e shquar ulemash shqiptare nga Dibra e urtësisë e patriotizmit. Ai mbetet komentuesi më i ndriçuar i Kuranit në Shqipërinë e fillim shek. XX. Krenarë që nga Dibra jonë, ka dalë një modelues i tillë i një islami të ndriçuar me të drejtë të plotë qytetarie në shoqëritë moderne.

Edi Rama

----------


## Rrjeti

Në prag të ditës së shenjtë të 28 nëntorit, një homazh të veçantë meritojnë figurat e dy fisnikëve dhe shqiptarëve të pakursyer në atdhetarizëm, Aqif pashë Biçakçiu Elbasani dhe Abdi bej Toptani, të cilët, duke siguruar ngritjen e Flamurit në qytetet kryesore të Shqipërisë së mesme disa ditë përpara datës së shënuar, i shtruan rrugën Kuvendit kombëtar të Vlorës të përmbushte misionin madhor të mëvetësimit të kombit shqiptar

Lavdi përjetë!
Edi Rama



Shkolla e vajzave në Korçë 1891.



Në vitin 1878 Maestro Giovani Canale një italian nga Napoli, krijoi "Bandën e parë muzikore" , në periudhën e sundimit otoman. Krijimi i kësaj bande shënon edhe fillimin e një "revolucioni" artistik jo vetëm për Shkodrën, por për të gjithë Shqipërinë, pasi janë hapat e para kulturalisht.

Nga: Brunilda Ternova

----------


## Rrjeti

Për shkak të numrit të madh të imazheve, të njëjtat nuk hapen / nuk mund të shikohen menjëherë apo nuk shfaqen fare-për shfaqjen e tyre fresko( ri hap faqen).

Banda Muzikore viti 1878



http://www.voal-online.ch/index.php?...&article=18509

Zana Malit



Shkup-Orkestra frymore “Zana Malit”, fotografi e datës 25 mars 1912. Në qendër ulur në karrige, në rreshtin e dytë, i katërti nga e majta, me trombë në duar ka dalë Kol Bojaxhia.

http://tribunashqiptare.net/?p=24935




SHKODËR, 1909: Nxënësit me veshje kombëtare në shkollën austriake në Shkodër.

----------


## Rrjeti

Për shkak të numrit të madh të imazheve, të njëjtat nuk hapen / nuk mund të shikohen menjëherë apo nuk shfaqen fare-për shfaqjen e tyre kliko dhe fresko( ri hap faqen) 2-3 herë...


Tre kolosët e letërsisë shqipe: Gjergj Fishta, Ndre Mjeda dhe Luigj Gurakuqi.






Gjergj Fishta duke u marrë edhe me gjeometri në bibliotekën e tij.

----------


## Rrjeti

Gjergj Fishta





Gjin Bue Shpata *Video dokumentar* (Kliko simbolin/butonin e youtube dhe hapet faqja e re-këtu nuk mund të shikohet ngase është bllokuar)


Molosët e fundit-*Video dokumentar*

youtube.com/watch?v=8dXzEf83YzM

----------


## Rrjeti

Pandeli Cale (1874-1923)



Në këtë foto duket i ashpër, me fustanellën dhe dyfekun e kaçakut, ndonëse ka pozuar në një stil të sojmë; e megjithatë, patrioti i shquar Pandeli Cale (1874-1923), familja e të cilit, siç del edhe nga Kodiku i Korçës dhe i Selasforit, ishte nga më të vjetrat dhe të respektuarat e Varoshit të Korçës, mbetet gjithnjëherazi luftëtari, intelektuali, shqiptari i madh i diasporës, shërbyesi i palodhur i Shtetit dhe një nga ministrat e parë të Qeverisë së Vlorës, zgjedhur dhe votëbesuar nga Pleqësia, më 4 dhjetor 1912
Edi Rama


Ali Shefqet Shkupi (1883-1953)
Ali Shefqeti (Shkupi), i pari shef i Shtabit Madhor të Ushtrisë Kombëtare Shqiptare




http://maqedoniashqiptare.com/2016/1...are-shqiptare/



Mehmet Pashë Dëralla (1843-1918)





https://sq.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mehmet_Pash%C3%AB_Deralla

----------


## Rrjeti

Nëse imazhet nuk hapen / nuk mund të shikohen/shfaqen fare-kliko dhe fresko( ri hap faqen) 2-3 herë...
Imazhi i fundit sipër është imazh i Esad Pashë Toptanit(Simbol i tradhëtisë) në fillim të 1901.

Faik Konica (1875 – 1942)





https://sq.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faik_Konica

----------


## Rrjeti

Isa Boletini (18641916)






https://sq.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isa_Boletini

Kjo është vegla që ndihmon për shndrim të imazheve nga bardh e zi në atë me ngjyra:
https://www.gimp.org/
Mënyra/metoda e punës:
http://www.tutorialgeek.net/2012/11/...otos-from.html

Millosh Gjergj Nikolla(Migjeni) (1911-1938)



https://sq.wikipedia.org/wiki/Migjeni

----------

